# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Вайшнавское медиа >  Внимание! Раритет.   Знаменитая ПАДА-ЯТРА 1996 года.

## Valentin

15 летний юбилей нектарного путешествия. 
Ночные танцы под Харе Кришна маха-мантру.

http://krishna.vitebsk.by/wordpress/?p=320

----------

